# [SOLVED] 0x0000007F (0x0000000D, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000)?



## IrunoHatake (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok, this time i'm determined to figure out how to get rid of this stupid BSOD error. I'll try and give you AS MUCH info as I possibly can.

First of all, here is what the BSOD mainly says...

*Technical information:

*** STOP: 0x0000007F (0x0000000D, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000)*

I get the BSOD usually when I try to play video games, sometimes it happens randomly though, I can't tell why this happens so i'm hoping you can tell me.

Next, here are my computer specs....

OS: Windows XP Home Edition SP3
System Model: AOpen Km400-8237
Processor: AMD Sempron 2200+
Video card: NVIDIA GeForce 6200
I have 512 Mb of RAM and, DirectX 9.0c.

If you need anything else, please tell me.

The Minidump is in the attachments below, thats the most recent, I have ones from the past few days if you need them but i'm not sure if they will be different because i've tried multiple solutions to this problem...


----------



## IrunoHatake (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: 0x0000007F (0x0000000D, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000)?*

Heres a HiJackThis log, I don't know... maybe it will help some how...

EDIT: Oh, and heres the system log error for the BSOD I've been getting...

Error code 1000007f, parameter1 0000000d, parameter2 00000000, parameter3 00000000, parameter4 00000000.


*REMOVED HJT LOG WE DO NOT ASSIST WITH THOSE TYPES OF ISSUES IN THIS PART OF THE FORUM.*


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: 0x0000007F (0x0000000D, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000)?*

I would try to remove the video card and use on-board video and see if it reoccurs.


----------



## IrunoHatake (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: 0x0000007F (0x0000000D, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000)?*

Lol, FAIL.

I realized this after I took out the card and tried to check if the BSOD occurs...
You need the video card to play the game. >.>

Any other way I can check if its the video card?


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: 0x0000007F (0x0000000D, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000)?*

Is the only time it gives a BSOD is when playing this game?


----------



## IrunoHatake (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: 0x0000007F (0x0000000D, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000)?*

Well, like I said, it usually happens on video games, but it sometimes happens randomly.

The weird thing is, which leaves me to believe its not the video card, is that I can play one map on the current game I know is crashing. I can't play the other 39 maps or campaign, but I CAN play that one map.

Last game that did this only crashed when I tried to log on with one account, so I made a new account and for some reason it worked.

I don't know much about computers though so... it could be the video card for all I know... 

By the time we get this sorted out, i'll probably just have to buy some new hardware because i'm 100% sure its a hardware problem.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: 0x0000007F (0x0000000D, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000)?*

OK, let's start with testing the RAM and hard drive. 

Use memtest. Report back your results

Also, Find the manufacturer of your hard drive and run their Hard Drive Diagnostics Utility. Report back your results.

What anti-virus program are you using?

Did you overclock?


----------



## IrunoHatake (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: 0x0000007F (0x0000000D, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000)?*

Ok, just got back from school, i'm going to run memtest after this so...

Also I don't know what an overclock is so I probably don't...

I'm using AVG free...

and how can I find out what my hard drive manufacturer is?


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: 0x0000007F (0x0000000D, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000)?*

Device Manager should tell ya


----------



## IrunoHatake (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: 0x0000007F (0x0000000D, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000)?*

Sorry I couldn't tell you earlier, today I bought a new video card and now i don't get the error. It's an older video card but heck, it works.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: 0x0000007F (0x0000000D, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000)?*

Awesome !!! 
Glad you got it resolved


----------

